
Afghan students flock to India's universities - playhard
http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2013/04/201342211228401708.html?utm_content=features&utm_campaign=features&utm_source=twitter&utm_term=rss&utm_medium=tweet
======
ishansharma
...and cause violence there!

Recently, there was almost a riot in our university because of Afghan students
(though Indians were also involved!) A student's car brushed slightly against
an Afghan student and some 10 of them beat him up. Then Afghans were beaten.
In reply, they were planning to beat down every Indian student in our hostel.

However, this turned into a riot and both groups (200+ Indians and 50+
Afghans) threw stones at each other for a couple of hours. Situation went ugly
when Indian students threw stones at police.

The point is that Afghan students are not that, well, behaved and cause lots
of problems. We have lots of Nigerian students in our university and not a
single problem has happened with them. But in first year with Afghan students,
this happened!

~~~
phaemon
Well that's an interesting report; you might have a career as a journalist!
Let's look at it:

> Recently, there was almost a riot in our university because of Afghan
> students (though Indians were also involved!)

Well, lay the blame quickly! Good start. Make the Indian involvement seem
almost incidental.

> A student's car brushed slightly against an Afghan student

Ah, cars don't really brush slightly, now do they? That reads more like "he
hit the student with a car" to me. Though perhaps you believe in the
stereotype of the exceedingly careful Indian driver, especially the youths...
;)

> and some 10 of them beat him up.

What's "some 10"? Is that an accurate estimate? I'll take your word for it.

> Then Afghans were beaten

Interesting move to the passive voice! Compare "10 of them beat him up" to
"Afghans were beaten". It almost seems like it was simply circumstance. I
think Indian were more than "also involved", don't you? They beat up the
Afghans after hitting one of them with a car.

> In reply, they were planning to beat down every Indian student in our
> hostel.

Did they put this out on Twitter or Facebook? I think you mean, "someone
spread a rumour that they were planning to beat down ever Indian".

> Situation went ugly when Indian students threw stones at police.

And again, more "involvement".

> The point is that Afghan students are not that, well, behaved and cause lots
> of problems.

Perhaps, but your story doesn't support that.

Your tale sounds like a kid trying desperately not to lie, but bending the
truth just about as far as possible to make it seem that "he started it and
it's all his fault" :)

~~~
rrrazdan
>Well, lay the blame quickly! Good start. Make the Indian involvement seem
almost incidental.

Do you have proof that Indians caused this. The guy tried to make a point that
in his view the Afghans caused this. Is he not allowed that?

>Ah, cars don't really brush slightly, now do they? That reads more like "he
hit the student with a car" to me. Though perhaps you believe in the
stereotype of the exceedingly careful Indian driver, especially the youths...
;) Lay the blame quick. You would presume that the OP is lying especially
because Indian youth are rash drivers. That is a fair stretch of the rubber
band, if I may say so.

>What's "some 10"? Is that an accurate estimate? I'll take your word for it.
Some 10 is acceptably used in Indian English. It means around 10 people. I am
sorry if the people involved could not count the exact number of attackers.
But since you are being nice and taking his word for it, it should be ok.

>Interesting move to the passive voice! Compare "10 of them beat him up" to
"Afghans were beaten". It almost seems like it was simply circumstance. I
think Indian were more than "also involved", don't you? They beat up the
Afghans after hitting one of them with a car.

They beat up the Afghans after the Afghans beat some of them up because one of
them hit an Afghan with a car. And he says he did it accidentally. Stop
distorting what he said. If you know otherwise, write about that, but being
snarly is not a rebuttal.

>Did they put this out on Twitter or Facebook? I think you mean, "someone
spread a rumour that they were planning to beat down ever Indian". No they
shouted and threatened to beat every Indian. This is most certainly an
exaggeration to be sure. There were far more Indians than Afghans on the
campus.

>And again, more "involvement". Which he has already pointed.

>Perhaps, but your story doesn't support that.

Of course. Even if his story was correct, we can't make a sweeping
generalization about Afghans.

>Your tale sounds like a kid trying desperately not to lie, but bending the
truth just about as far as possible to make it seem that "he started it and
it's all his fault" :)

I am glad you can make all of that about somebody. What little I could gather
about you is that you knew nothing about the incident yet can be vicious and
lawyerly about someone who does. Also imagine a situation when a group of
Indian students beats up an American driver in LSU. We can be sure how
balanced the narrative would be then.

~~~
phaemon
> you knew nothing about the incident yet can be vicious and lawyerly about
> someone who does.

Oh please! "Vicious and lawyerly"? I was making fun of his so-slanted-it-was-
almost-horizontal report by showing that the same "facts" could equally show
the Indian students in the worse light. I even threw in a couple of smilies to
lighten the tone. Stop being so melodramatic.

> Also imagine a situation when a group of Indian students beats up an
> American driver in LSU.

I'm not an American; I'm Scottish.

------
baali
In NITs and other technical institutes there were fixed number of seats for
students belonging to SAARC countries and for students from Afghanistan,
<https://www.dasanit.org/index.php>.

